# Need help selling my fakes ? !!



## Greenbighead

Hello, so I play ball every night at my local highschool, and need help "selling my fakes". The problem is that when i pump fake, or jab step, my defender simply does not make a move to contest it. In other words, my fakes are weak. Are there anyways to make it better in a way that they would fall for it? I usually do mine pretty fast, should I slow it down to give my defender time to react to the fake? Any tips on selling fakes would be great, thanks !


----------



## Dre

I thought you were trying to pyramid scheme a fake shoe operation, you were about to get the ban hammer

But you have to step your handles and jumper up to where you get by the defender and get your shot up enough to where they feel like they have to contest it.


----------



## BlakeJesus

It isn't always about the speed of he fake, it's about it looking natural. If you have a quick release, than the quick fakes work well because people will be a little more trigger happy to bite and contest. If you have a slow release, a quick fake is going to look fake and only bad defenders will fall for it. Same idea with what Dre said, if you aren't in a good position to take a shot than a fake isn't going to work because they assume you're faking. If you have position or a step, it's much easier to get your main in the air. If people also chalk you up as a less than potent offensive player, your fakes aren't going to be as intimidating because letting you shoot might be the best defensive play they can make.

A fake should look almost identical to your shot, except it's only 2/3's of the motion and you don't release the ball.


----------



## Greenbighead

Alright thanks for the advises, ill work on making em look more natural and step up my shots !


----------



## Bogg

Blake basically explained it 100%. Your jumper needs to be good enough that the defender is concerned about bothering it, instead of immediately going for a rebound, and the fake needs to be as close to your normal shooting motion as possible in order to make it believable. If your pump fake is too fast the defender may just assume that you're going to take a bad shot, so don't get wild with it.


----------



## Porn Player

On top of what has been said, sell the fake with your eyes.


----------



## NzaMcDza

Most points covered already but a couple of key points:

Make sure you look at the rim, no one is buying a shot fake when you are staring right at your defender because no one shoots like that.

To be effective your shot fake must look exactly like your shot, practice shooting the ball but then stopping just before your release. This should be the exact same motion as your shot fake.

You don't have to rush it.

One point, if they aren't biting on your shot fake then that means you have room to shoot the ball so let it fly man!! No matter how good your shot fake is if they don't believe you will take the shot they will never go for it!


----------

